# USDA - MN Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Wed July 16, 2008 USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, July 15, 2008
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 32 Loads Week Ago: 27 Loads Year Ago: 43 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes mostly steady.

Alfalfa: Small Squares, 1 load: Fair 80.00. Large Squares,
3 loads: Premium 127.50-130.00, Good 95.00. Large Rounds,
3 loads: Premium 120.00-130.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Small Squares, 1 load: Good 95.00.

Grass: Small Squares, 5 loads: Good 90.00-105.00. Large
Squares, 1 load: Good 100.00. Large Rounds, 17 loads:
Premium 115.00-122.50, Good 90.00-110.00, Fair 82.50.

Bedding: Small Squares, 1 load: 3.10 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Pipestone is 50 miles NW of me.the market is pretty soft rite now.May seen high of 215.They get alot of hay out of SD mostly LG R Bales.A couple big dairies went up arond there and it has helped $ on dairy hay this yr.


----------

